# The Go-Mad Nomad



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

This is my entry for the 2008 Calgary World of Wheels Model Car Contest that was held Feb. 22-24.

I built this model basically straight out of the box and added in a cut-down 1957 Buick grill insert found as a custom piece in the (older) AMT 1957 Chevy Bel Air kit, as well as a fire extinguisher from Amt's 1936 Ford kit and a Revell 1953 Chevy Delivery Gear Shifter.

All the pinstriping was done by hand using Artist's One-Shot Enamil paint.










This is the rear view of the Go-Mad.

The pinstripes continue into the passenger areas of the car with a pinstriped dashboard, steering wheel, seats and rear wheel wells. 

This model won 2nd in it's class (Straight Line Competition) and a special award, Best Paint.










This is legondary George Barris holding the Go-Mad with me standing by his side. 

George liked the job I did on the car so much that he gave me a $10.00 autographed picture and wrote "To Trevor, the best model artist!". He also said I could work for him in California pinstriping cars.

(I lost some weight since this picture was taken.)


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Madcap that is a sweet build! I love it.
Chris


----------



## smoke14 (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, not only is the model sweet but, meeting George Barris and getting a piture of him holding it is priceless :dude:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That picture IS gold. Now if I could meet Gene Windfield, Dayrrl Starbird and a few others, I'd be quite rich!


----------



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

thats a pretty cool Nomad.
Pretty neat picture, too.


----------



## general pedestr (Dec 11, 2002)

so, did u take the job??


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

I remember seein tese pics a while ago. Really cool paint Trevor!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
To get the George Barris thumbs up is priceless!! Well done mate!

Chris.


----------

